# Trouble with Hardware after Install

## rob_p

Thanks to the people here on the forums, I finally have Gentoo up and running on my laptop. Thanks to all who've responded to my posts with tips and suggestions in the past.

Before I continued emerging packages and building a system, I wanted to get all of the hardware sorted.

Thanks to XCable's posts on the zd7000 laptops, I've gotten the display and sound working to my liking(volume lvl is set too high by default tho.) 

My current trouble is with a Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer. The LiveCD recognized the mouse during installation without any problems, after finalinzing the install though I can't get it to respond. The light on the USB/reciever side doesn't even come on. I am thinking this is a problem with the USB itself, but I'm still green when it comes to fully configuring a linux environment. 

At startup I am getting "module load failures, cannot find module so-n-so" for a number of modules used by the LiveCD at boot to enable hardware. How can I tell which modules I am missing and need? I genkernel'd the kernel, since I am not comfortable yet with compiling on my own, and thought that by doing this I'd have close to full hardware compatability.

I've added a section in /etc/X11/XF86Config, which I copied from a post on these boards, but I've still got no mouse.

```
 

     Identifier  "Mouse1" 

     Driver      "mouse" 

     Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2" 

     Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice" 

     Option "Buttons" "7" 

     Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7" 
```

Let me know if I need to post output or contents of anything to help figure this out.

The second issue is with the built in WIFI. Is there a ebuild of ndiswrapper that I can emerge? Does it come with the WIN drivers or do I need to get them seperately? If I need to download and install ndiswrapper from sourceforge, do I need to place them in a specific place?

Thanks for being patient and reading this post through. I've got alot on my mind trying to figure this stuff out and it's coming through in this long post.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rob_p,

Since you used genkernel you have a modular kernel, that makes diagnostics easier.

Look at the output of lsmod, you need usbhid loaded.

If its not there, try 

```
modprobe usbhid
```

Your moouse config snippet looks OK butthe button numbers for the wheel may not be right.

Post back if modprobe usbhid fails, you will need to add some modules to your kernel.

----------

## rob_p

Thanks for the help, Neddy.

But no luck. Output of lsmod listed quite a bit of stuff, but nothing on usbhid.

```
# modprobe usbhid

FATAL: Module usbhid not found.

```

Can I just install and load the needed module? Or do I need to recompile the kernel?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rob_p,

You need to run make menu config and choose the HID modules.

Then 

```
make modules

make modules_install
```

will put them in the right place so that modprobe can find them.

Lastly, edit /etc/modules.autoload to add usbhid, so that its loaded at startup.

----------

## rob_p

Ok, when you say make menu config, do you mean

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

...as though I'm compiling the kernel?

If that's where I need to be, do I "M" the HID modules? Does the kernel then need to be recompiled?

Also, I've tried emerging ndiswrapper but it fails due to (~keyword), how do I find out which keyword will unmask the package?

----------

## lbrtuk

Yes.

----------

## rob_p

Thanks for the fast response, Ibrtuk, but what are you saying "yes" too?

make menuconfig?

"M'ing" the HID modules?

recompiling kernel?

Sorry about being picky here, I'm still learning about installing Linux. Especially the whole "build it yourself" aspect.

----------

## davidgp

For your ndiswrapper problem... I installed it on my laptop (zd7050ea) following the instructions of [url]ndiswrapper.sf.net[/url], it is quite painless to install... I think I made a post about it in the xCable post about the zd7000...

David GP

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rob_p,

The steps are

```
su

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig (fidddle with thge settings)

make modules

make modules_install

nano /etc/modules.autoload (add in usbhid)

/sbin/shutdown -r now
```

cross fingers.

Its exactly like compiling a kernel except you are not doing the bzImage part, only adding modules. If you wnat the practice, you can do the whole lot but the kernel file won't change.

----------

## lbrtuk

Sorry, I thought my response was more clear. I was saying yes to being in /usr/src/linux before doing that. But for the other questions:

 *rob_p wrote:*   

> make menuconfig?

 

Yes.

 *Quote:*   

> "M'ing" the HID modules?

 

Yes, if you want them to be modules.

 *Quote:*   

> recompiling kernel?

 

No, you don't have to recompile the kernel itself. As Neddy said. Just make the modules and modules_install.

----------

## rob_p

davidgp, for more on my ndiswrapper trouble goto: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=175872&highlight=

The kernel(2.6.5-gentoo-r1) has HID supported as a module, I'm guessing the genkernel process took care of it since the mouse was there from the start of installation. Here's the relevent section from /usr/src/linux/.config

```
#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

```

Where to now? If I need to post more code or output just let me know. I need to get this issue resolved, using the touchpad is awful.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rob_p,

It must be a bit more basic then.

Look through your dmesg to see whay sort of USB root hubs you have. Either uhci or ohci

```
dmesg | grep ohci

dmesg | grep uhci
```

Ensure that you have the driver module for that type of root hub available to the kernel. E.G

```
grep OHCI /usr/src/linux/.config
```

. Change OHCI to UHCI to look for the other one.

You may build them both as modules (=m) but only the right one as a built in (=y). If you say (=y) to both, the USB system gets in a mess.

----------

## Bollenator

That may be my problem, too.  I compiled both EHCI and UHCI into my kernel (not modules) and my Intellimouse is never recognized.  Using "dmesg | grep ehci", I can see that the EHCI driver looks like it's working with my nForce2's USB 2.0.  Should I leave EHCI compiled into the kernel, or change both the modules?  What other USB-related items should be modules?

Here's an even more basic question: what's a good rule of thumb for choosing compiling as modules versus compiling into the kernel?  Hopefully I'm getting close to having a kernel that won't need many more changes, but just in case.  Thanks!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Bollenator,

You should be able to have ehci and either uhci or ohci in the kernel. It should work out for itself if it needs USB 2.0 or 1.1 on a particular root hub. Note that you cannot mix USB 2.0 and USB 1.1 devices on the same root hub at the same time. A root hub is a pair of USB connectors on the motherboard.

When something doesn't work, modules always make it easier to fix. You can see what is going on with lsmod and change it with modprobe. You can even add modules to the kernel if you need to. All without a kernel rebuild or a reboot.

When you know what you need, add the module names into /etc/modules.autoload and you are done.

If you don't need ehci, I would take it out

----------

